# How can I convince my mom to...



## Trident Boy (Oct 13, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## SavageWaffle (Oct 13, 2008)

Umm Ten is a very young age. She's just trying to protect you from gore, hookers, and violence. When you get older, or if you get allowance's buy it yourself.


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

More fucking fake topics about your mom?

*Posts merged*



			
				SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Umm Ten is a very young age. *She's just trying to protect you from gore*, hookers, and violence. When you get older, or if you get allowance's buy it yourself.



Hey, fuck you buddy.
(Hope this merges.)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol I played Starcraft at age 6.

My parents don't give a shit about the game I play because I pay for them myself.
So I wouldn't know.


----------



## Trident Boy (Oct 13, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't you have to be 13 to even register? lol


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm 14.
Anyways, looking over your old topics..
9 year olds typically do not

-Have much internet access
-Masturbate
-Type like you do
-ect

You remind me of Kanchome


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 13, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Buy me GTA 4?? I really want it, but she says the usual "no no, you are too young to play those games", but c'mon, *I'm ten already*, I can play those games and not become a lunatic-addicted-killer of school colleagues
> You obviously haven't played a GTA game, have you?
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Broken Skye XD


----------



## Sstew (Oct 13, 2008)

Im almost 17, and Yes I think while GTA is a good game, 10 is just too young.


----------



## nutella (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, 10 is too young. Even I feel a little guilty playing and I'm 15. Your parents aren't just worried about you becoming drug addicts or killers. You'd be surprised how much a game can change a person.


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 13, 2008)

Convince her by writing a ten page essay about violence in art, music, and movies. I played M games when I was ten, and I turned out alright...

*Slices person's neck*


----------



## dice (Oct 13, 2008)

10 is too young, go play pokemon or something


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 13, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I'm 14.
> Anyways, looking over your old topics..
> 9 year olds typically do not
> 
> ...


Did some 10 year-olds get caught having sex inside a classroom? lol


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. 10 is too young.
Although I did play GTA London around that age, graphics weren't advanced enough at that time so it didn't really matter


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I played M games when I was ten, and I turned out alright...
> 
> *Slices person's neck*


Me too, besides those ratings are crap, tell your parents to try the game before letting you play or something.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh please I was playing Mortal Kombat when I was like...8 or so. Being a set age doesn't mean you have the same mindset of every stereotypical kid. I mean look at his post, I never would of guessed he was only ten if he left that part out.


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that story..
Anyways I said typically


----------



## Trident Boy (Oct 13, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 13, 2008)

Pirate GTA3/GTA Vice city/San Browndreas and hide the files somewhere.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Gee, it sure is falling for trolls around here


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 13, 2008)

10 = too young for games like that.
Also, OP's obvious trolling is obvious, along with the rest of his topics.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Gee, it sure is falling for trolls around here



What are you talking about liniboy! I'm sure he's an actual 10-year-old! Isn't it obvious?


----------



## kevenka (Oct 13, 2008)

ten is too young...God what is the world coming to....


----------



## Licardo7 (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess 10 years old is a little too young. I was playing GTA's since I was like 7 but all I did was get in cars and drive around. I didn't really pay attention to missions or shooting, just cruising 

Then again, I actually owned my first GTA when I was 9(GBA) and I got my San Andras  at 11. Right now I'm 14 but you don't see me robing or bashing someone's face in. Even though my mom lets me play GTA games, I still feel shame and try to turn down the volume to a minimum in cut-scenes or parts were there's cursing. 

I don't know, I say you should be allowed to get the game if you pay for it but I wouldn't recommend it especially if you live in a house with grandparents or little kids. I say get GTA: CTW if you have a DS so you have your privacy and you won't fell embarrassed.

Edit: try saying "I'll do my homework before playing it" or something like that


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 13, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Pirate GTA3/GTA Vice city/San Browndreas and hide the files somewhere.


Don't encourage the lad.


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

Licardo7 said:
			
		

> I say get GTA: CTW if you have a DS so you have your privacy and you won't fell embarrassed


DO THIS.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 13, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Buy me GTA 4?? I really want it, but she says the usual "no no, you are too young to play those games", *but c'mon, I'm ten already*, I can play those games and not become a lunatic-addicted-killer of school colleagues
> 
> What do you guys think about it .-. I really think that moms overreact with those pseudo-mindfreaking games .-.
> that right there shows that this guy most likely isnt 10.
> ...


exactly. he's probably not.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Call me weird, but I am a teen and I am even disturbed by franchises like GTA and resident evil. You are too young. And by the way, 10 is not the right age to play a 17+ game. Oh, I forgot, you're ten, you can't count that high. I kid


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Oh please I was playing Mortal Kombat when I was like...8 or so. Being a set age doesn't mean you have the same mindset of every stereotypical kid. I mean look at his post, I never would of guessed he was only ten if he left that part out.Indeed, he seems quite mature for his age.
> I was playing GTA and Halo and such around that age, and I'm no serial killer now.
> Convince your mother that you're mature enough to play these games, butter her up (do chores and do well in school), and that's probably your ticket to getting the game (however I don't think it's worth all the trouble, over one game).
> 
> ...


You'll need to have hit your growth spurt before you can masturbate. However, that's a different topic.


----------



## amptor (Oct 13, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Buy me GTA 4?? I really want it, but she says the usual "no no, you are too young to play those games", but c'mon, I'm ten already, I can play those games and not become a lunatic-addicted-killer of school colleagues
> 
> What do you guys think about it .-. I really think that moms overreact with those pseudo-mindfreaking games .-.
> 
> When I grow up I will surelly do something to change it u.u



LMAO @ ur ten..how'd you register on this forum


----------



## lagman (Oct 13, 2008)

Kids dont know how to share these days:

Get 5 friends with a 360 -or PS3, what do I know?- and each one give 10 bucks, buy the game and take turns to have it, easy peasy violencey.


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Kids dont know how to share these days:
> 
> Get 5 friends with a 360 -or PS3, what do I know?- and each one give 10 bucks, buy the game and take turns to have it, easy peasy violencey.


Yes, but no offense - frequently swapping the game between the hands of ten year olds...I would think the game would be broken pretty quickly.


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus how would they buy it? You gotsta be 17


----------



## lagman (Oct 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh c'mon, how old are you guys?, this has been working for porn and booze for ages, it could work for GTA 4.

Where's mthr?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 + 10 + 10 + (10+10) = 50! That must be enough. That's Fifty freaking years of maturity! Put it all together, and you get greatness!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to play Mortal Kombat when I was ten.. and Duke Nukem 3D when I was 11 (the first GTA appeared when I was 13 I think), my mom never really cared.. 

But, I don't know.. MK and DN3D had violence, nudity, but overall was just mindless killing.. it's the same old "kill the bad guys" thing.. On the other hand, GTA deals with some more mature issues.. crime, drugs, prostitution, corruption, I personally wouldn't let a 10yo play it and anyway, I don't think he would be mature enough to appreciate the cool things in that game


----------



## Private|Par (Oct 15, 2008)

You can't buy it legally, obviously. Your mother won't buy it if she knows anything at all about the franchise, same goes for your father. Besides, anything with a graphic sex scene in it is not appropriate for children, full stop.... Unless you've been exposed to that kind of thing already. It's all about keeping the children in the dark and disgusted about sex.

If you've seen such things before, (and chances are you have, being on the internet) then it's probably OK for you to play the game. You're not going to, though, because noone will ever believe that a 10-year old has seen more sex than they have/ever will.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 15, 2008)

oh, stop being ageist SOBs

get someone else to buy it, buy it over the net with a prepay card or something, modchip your ps2, whatever.  or just play decent games.

I don't buy the whole thing of video games making kids kill, I played mortal combat when I was about 10.  *walks outside and removes a random persons spine*


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 15, 2008)

Through observation I have learned.

My 14 year old son is not in any danger of viewing content including violent content.

In fact, I'd rather my son was sitting naked in front of his computer fist fucking to porn, or playing a violent video game and laughing at the carnage.

Why you ask?

Well my brother's 16 year old son was not in front of a computer much, he was out becoming noticed in sports, enough so he was able to get and screw his girlfriend once too often, and finally forgot to wear a condom. Next month he gets to play the game of life with his new son and unmarried, and certainly unprepared single mom girlfriend.

Lesson here, violent video games are a lot safer than you think. And a horny teenager can't be relied on to be level headed all the time.

So yeah, I think I can deal with anything my son might be doing alone in his room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If he wants to play WoW 24/7 through his teens, I am not going to get too excited.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In fact, I'd rather my son was sitting naked in front of his computer fist fucking to porn, or playing a violent video game and laughing at the carnage.


can i be ur son? pls 
lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 15, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Through observation I have learned.
> 
> My 14 year old son is not in any danger of viewing content including violent content.
> 
> ...



/me moves in with Panzer


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 15, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it's not all roses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a weird view on a lot of other things as well. Most dad's are a great deal more ordinary (read boring).


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 16, 2008)

KILL YOUR MOM


----------



## mcjones92 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I'm 14.
> Anyways, looking over your old topics..
> 9 year olds typically do not
> 
> ...




I agree..I mean a ten year old would type like this:


i like 2 tipe wen i am 10 becus it is funnnnn!

Not nearly as grammatically correct as you....


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 16, 2008)

Just incase you missed it the first hundred times---10 is too young. Theres thousands of other games out there, I dont know why you feel the need to pick one of the few dozen which is just innapropriate for children your age. Sheesh.

I'm 18 and I dont play those games. Never felt the need to really.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 16, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I object. I learned to type when I was 6 and began to use the internet regularly when I was about 10. I wasn't monitored all that closely but it was in a central location and I was a responsible child who didn't do much but look at anime and gaming sites, play Neopets and look at animals anyway.

I've always been conscious of my grammar and spelling, even thought it wasn't always perfect--dont act like ageis synonymous with stupidity and folly--it isn't. There are plenty of 17 year old and even 25 year olds who use "chat speak" and other 'noobish' internet trends habitually and see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Just incase you missed it the first hundred times---10 is too young. Theres thousands of other games out there, I dont know why you feel the need to pick one of the few dozen which is just innapropriate for children your age. Sheesh.
> 
> I'm 18 and I dont play those games. Never felt the need to really.



Studies show that people really do want things they cant have.


----------



## Arno (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't try. I'm 14 and never grew out of Pokémon, Mario, or Zelda. I don't see why you'd need to play GTAIV when there are many other good games out there that lack gore bloody violence, drugs, and strong sexuality. Too young.


----------



## Gus122000 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you sit on Santa's lap and let him poke you with his wee wee for a little while he might just get it for you this Christmas.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 16, 2008)

@everyone who has said something along the lines of "don't try, you are too young":


1. He is not ten.

2. He is NOT ten.

3. HE IS NOT FUCKING TEN.


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> @everyone who has said something along the lines of "don't try, you are too young":
> 
> 
> 1. You do not talk about 10 year old club.
> ...



fixed

Edit: Fixed more because of "neol"


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha well said


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 17, 2008)

aI played many rated M games as a ten year old because I download it from torrent and my dad diesnt care.my 6 or 7 or 8 year old cousin plays some bloody fps


----------



## Jasonage (Oct 18, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong, WRONG, WRONG!

I joined a forum when I was 10 years old, and I never "tiped lik dis". Not everybody has the maturity level of a small hyena.


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 19, 2008)

mcjones92 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> Let me say that when I was 10 I was more conscious of my spelling and grammar then that on the internet. That is just a bad stereotype of kids thinking they are all bad spellers on the internet. 

Back on topic: Convincing your mom to let you to play a game about gangs isn't really possible. The only way possible is the parent being irresponsible in the first place. You do not need do really play these games even if you think you would not be influenced by it. There are plenty of good games out there not involving that level of violence. Maybe you can convince her to play FPS games rated teen but no need to play once again, GTAIV. Just stick with other games and have fun not needing GTAIV


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 19, 2008)

_I know you hate it now but when you grow up, you'll understand everything._

But won't the world end in 3 days???


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

ZonMachi said:
			
		

> mcjones92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with both you and gizmo_gal, I've always typed with proper grammar and capitalize (apart from when I'm joking around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




); and I started typing when I was 8!


----------



## Gore (Oct 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> mcjones92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My story would be similar to yours, except that I started at around age 8.
You have good points, but what I was saying was typically they do not.
Normally, people don't throw their age into everything, too.
Except this guy, and Kanchome.
Both are 10.
Bringing up the this guy reminds me of Kanchome.
Unless I read this wrong and you were talking to the guy quoting me.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come it took till the second page for someone to point this out?
I knew from post #1 (read: annoyed, meaning that the trolling worked)


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 20, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. When I started frequenting internet forums (are age 11) I had about the same level of correctness as I do in this post (though my vocabulary wasn't as good, obviously).

My overall correctness level has actually gone down in the past tow years as I became more carefree though.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 20, 2008)

OP,
I'm 16 and my parents won't let me buy rated M games before looking over websites about if they are virtual porn machines, or something of that sort. If you want it that bad, have a friend buy it for you or something.


----------



## alltooamorous (Oct 20, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Buy me GTA 4?? I really want it, but she says the usual "no no, you are too young to play those games", but c'mon, I'm ten already, I can play those games and not become a lunatic-addicted-killer of school colleagues
> 
> What do you guys think about it .-. I really think that moms overreact with those pseudo-mindfreaking games .-.
> 
> When I grow up I will surelly do something to change it u.u



For a ten year old, you sure have good typing skills. Not the usual "omg my mum wont buy me dis g4m3 omg plzzzz help me cunvince her!!!!!!!!!!11111"

I usually asked for games as a reward for getting good grades. Maybe that should help a little.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

_Tell her_ "well at least am not looking at porn or hentai and masturbating".


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> _Tell her_ "well at least am not looking at porn or hentai and masturbating".


good point. say its all at seperate times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





too young, still.

play pokemon


----------



## Ducky (Oct 20, 2008)

Honestly.. Tell her that theres movies and videos with way more horrible stuff that you can watch (youtube , TV) and that is lame near it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> _Tell her_ "well at least am not looking at porn or hentai and masturbating".



Lying isn't the best option if you want to get something from your parents


----------

